# اريد الحصول على pmp فى الرياض



## العبقرية (12 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندسين الكرام انا مهندسة مدنية واريد الحصول على شهادة pmp من الرياض واريد المساعدة فى كيفية الوصول لمركز او جمعية معتمدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اختي الفاضله

انا اعرف معهد الخليج للتدريب يستقبلوا طالبي الراغبين بالامتحان للحصول على شهادة pmp 
الفرع هو طريق خريص تقاطع طريق الملك فهد . على مااعتقد لان زملاء لي حصول على الشهادة عن طريقهم
حيث يتم اجراء الامتحانات بها .


----------



## العبقرية (12 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس الكريم شكرا على المعلومة بس خريص بعيد عنى


----------



## high voltage (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم : عذراً

"العلم يؤتى ولا يأتي "

أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح ، وأنا أيضاُ سأقوم بعمل اختبار ال pmp في الرياض قبل نهاية هذا العام إن شاء الله


----------



## العبقرية (14 سبتمبر 2011)

high voltage قال:


> أخي الكريم : عذراً
> 
> "العلم يؤتى ولا يأتي "
> 
> أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح ، وأنا أيضاُ سأقوم بعمل اختبار ال pmp في الرياض قبل نهاية هذا العام إن شاء الله


 

اخى الكريم شكرا على الرد ولكنى اختك ولست اخيك واكيد انت عارف النظام هنا فى الرياض عامل كيف 
وانى لكى اذهب يجب ان يوصلنى زوجى (او اخذ ليموزين واعتقد انه شئ غير مريح ليلا )
ولذلك انا ابحث عن شئ قريب منى حتى يتسنى لى الانتظام


----------



## العبقرية (14 سبتمبر 2011)

وأنا أيضاُ سأقوم بعمل اختبار ال pmp في الرياض قبل نهاية هذا العام إن شاء الله[/QUOTE]

ارجو ان تخبرنى اين ستعمله والتفاصيل الخاصة به ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا العبقرية 

بالتوفيق .. وخطوه جيده جدا ... ولكن قبل الإمتحان يجب أن تتحقق الشروط والمتطلبات .. هناك دورات تحضيرية تقام في عدة معاهد .. وبعدها يجب أن تكوني قد أتممتي عدد ساعات معين من العمل في مجال المشاريع .. 
ومن ثم تقومي بالتسجيل للإمتحان حسب ما هو موجود في موقعهم وتختاري المكان المتوفر والمعين للإمتحان حسب المطروح في الموقع ,.,, 

بخصوص الدورات التحضيرية لا أعلم بخصوص السيدات .. ولكن هناك معهد صناعة الحياة أو ساك للتدريب لو تستطيع التواصل معهم قد يفيدوك أكثر عن الدورات وطريقة التسجيل ,, تستطيع الحصول على رقم الأإتصال من خلال البحث على الـ google ,,, 

وفقك الله العبقرية ..


----------



## العبقرية (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

العبقرية ..... ماشاء الله مهندسة مدنية

اعتقد الهندسة المدنية للمرءة وخصوصا السعودية غير مناسب 

اختي العزيزة هل انتي تعملي الان؟


----------



## ســاطي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا سجلت في دورة في معهد الخليج للتدريب، تقاطع خريص مع التخصصي.

سؤالي:
أين أجد كتاب PMbook وكتاب ريتا؟
بحثت في العبيكان وما لقيت.


----------



## i b r a h i m (18 سبتمبر 2011)

باذن الله من ضمن الخطط اللي رسمتها هي شهادة الـ pmp و لكن السؤال الاهم : 

بالنسبه للاخوان المعتمدين في الـ pmp هل من نصائح تقدمونها للمقبلين على الدوره و الشهاده ؟ 



ســاطي قال:


> أنا سجلت في دورة في معهد الخليج للتدريب، تقاطع خريص مع التخصصي.
> 
> سؤالي:
> أين أجد كتاب pmbook وكتاب ريتا؟
> بحثت في العبيكان وما لقيت.


 

بالامكان تشتريه من بعض المواقع الالكترونيه او تبحث عنه في قوقل و يكون احد الاعضاء رفع الكتاب على الانترنت


----------



## Almatrodi (19 سبتمبر 2011)

هل السؤال حول الدخول للامتحان؟

أم أن المطلوب هو البحث عن دورة تأهيلية للاختبار

إن كان الأول فلا أعرف في الرياض سوى مركز الخليج للاختبارات الدولية

وإن كان المقصود الدورة فدائماً تقام عدة دورات لمدة خمسة أيام (وهي غير كافية نهائياً)

لكن المشكلة أن أغلبها يقام في منطقة العليا

ويمكن الدراسة عن طريق الكتب أوالبرامج التعليمية الفيديو

يعني مهوب لازم حضور الدورة


----------



## ســاطي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال يا شباب،
خبرتي أربع سنوات ومعاي بكالوريوس لكن خبرتي في إدارة المشاريع او المشاريع قليلة جداً، هل يُمكن التقديم على الاختبار بعد اجتياز الدورة..


----------



## ســاطي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

i b r a h i m قال:


> باذن الله من ضمن الخطط اللي رسمتها هي شهادة الـ pmp و لكن السؤال الاهم :
> 
> بالنسبه للاخوان المعتمدين في الـ pmp هل من نصائح تقدمونها للمقبلين على الدوره و الشهاده ؟
> 
> ...


 
شاكر لك اخوي ابراهيم، حصلت الكتاب عبر المكتبة في هذا الموقع..


----------



## العبقرية (23 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد براك العتيبي قال:


> العبقرية ..... ماشاء الله مهندسة مدنية
> 
> اعتقد الهندسة المدنية للمرءة وخصوصا السعودية غير مناسب
> 
> اختي العزيزة هل انتي تعملي الان؟


 

اخى الكريم ايوة مهندسة مدنية وحاصلة على دبلومة انشائية عامة وانهيت تمهيدى ماجستير فى ميكانيكا التربة وحاليا اجهز حالى لانجاز pmp وكذلك شهادة PE 
مع احترامى الشديد لك ما الفرق بينى وبين سعادتك فى العمل مع العلم انى مهندسة تصميم ولست موقع وهذا اختيارى من يوم تخرجى فى بلدى 
وارجع اسال نفس السؤال ماهو الفرق بينى وبينك كمهندس مصمم لا اعلم وكون السعودية غير مناسبة للمراة وخصوصا الهندسة فاسمح لى ان ارد عليك بان السعودية غير مناسبة للمراة اصلا ومن وجهة نظرى يجب ان يتم ابادة جميع النساء فيها حتى يتخلصوا من هذا الحمل الثقيل الكامن على انفسهم

يا اخى الكريم هل تعلم ما مدى الفجوة الحضارية بيننا كعرب وبين الغرب هل تعلم انه بحلول 25 ستستطيع امريكا ان تتحكم بمناخ اى منطقة فى العالم كله وتحوله من جاف الى ممطر او العكس ونحن مازلنا ننظر للمراة على انها مخلوق ناقص لا اعلم ماذا ينقصه فعلا 

وردا على سؤالك لا انا لا اعمل وسبق وعرض عليا عمل ولم اوافق عليه لاكثر من سبب اوله ضعف الراتب وبعد المسافة عنى ولكنى مهندسة عاشقة للهندسة واتمنى ان اصبح لقبى يوما دكتورة مهندسة استشارية


----------



## ســاطي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم ايوة مهندسة مدنية وحاصلة على دبلومة انشائية عامة وانهيت تمهيدى ماجستير فى ميكانيكا التربة وحاليا اجهز حالى لانجاز pmp وكذلك شهادة PE
> مع احترامى الشديد لك ما الفرق بينى وبين سعادتك فى العمل مع العلم انى مهندسة تصميم ولست موقع وهذا اختيارى من يوم تخرجى فى بلدى
> وارجع اسال نفس السؤال ماهو الفرق بينى وبينك كمهندس مصمم لا اعلم وكون السعودية غير مناسبة للمراة وخصوصا الهندسة فاسمح لى ان ارد عليك بان السعودية غير مناسبة للمراة اصلا ومن وجهة نظرى يجب ان يتم ابادة جميع النساء فيها حتى يتخلصوا من هذا الحمل الثقيل الكامن على انفسهم
> 
> ...


 
نتمنى لك التوفيق في تحقيق كافة رغباتك وامنياتك،
أما عن رأي الزميل فهو كان يتحدث عن الوضع الراهن، في ظل عدم استقبال كليات الهندسة للعنصر النسائي ولم يكن -في ظني- يتحدث عن جدوى و ملائمة التخصص للنساء من عدمه. نتمنى لك التوفيق و يا ريت يعني لو كان لديك كتاب Rita PMP Exam Prep تتكرمين وتعيرينه لي:7: وأكون لك من الشاكرين:56:


----------



## العبقرية (24 سبتمبر 2011)

لا للاسف معنديش انا مازلت فى طور البحث عن وضع الامتحان والكتب المطلوبة وهكذا


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندسة العبقرية .... الفاضلة

آسف ان كنت قد ضايقتك 

ولكن كان استغرابي من التخصص (هندسة مدنية) فقط. هذا اولا 

ثانيا اكيد لا فرق بين الرجال والنساء من حيث الذكاء ففي بعض الاحيان المراءه تتفوق على الرجل.

ثالثا كان استغرابي من التخصص لانه لا يوجد بالجامعات السعودية تخصص هندسية مدنية ولم اذكر (الهندسية)

رابعا اذا لم تعجبك السعودية وحاسه بانك مظلومه او ان السعودية لا تقدر المراءه بشكل عام 

فبامكانك العيش خارج السعودية في بلاد الغرب الذين يقدروا ويحترموا النساء .


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اين انتي يابش مهندسة

اود ان اعرف لماذا انتي سريعة الانفعال

كان عليك انت تتقبلي وجهات النظر 

موفقه باذن الله


----------



## العبقرية (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم انا لست سريعة الانفعال ولا شئ هذا رايك وهذا شئ متوقع دعينى اريك كيف يتصرف الاخرين هذه قصة واقعية



"قبل عدة أيام حدث شيء مفاجئ مس الديانة الإسلامية تسبب بحدوث فوضى عارمةً في وزارة الإعلام الكورية ، والتي لم تقف مكتوفة الأيدي حيال ذلك بل قامت بوضع عقوبات صارمة لمن يسيء الى أي ديانة ومسها بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر .

- - - - - - - -
هذا الموقف أثار الكثير من العلماء والباحثين في علوم سلوك الجماهير وأخلاقيات الشعوب.
حيث كتب البريطاني من قناة البي بي سي الدكتور ريتشارد بيرنارد في مقاله المشهور "لماذا أعشق كوريا بينما لا أحب إنجلترا التي تسري في دمي..؟"

حيث حدث في 13 من أغسطس 2011 ، بث حلقة من البرنامج المشهور "ستار كينغ" والذي هو عبارة عن برنامج مواهب يستضاف فيه جميع الموهوبين من جميع أنحاء العالم وبعد الاستضافة يوزعون على الوكالات والشركات لتتبنى مواهبهم .
المشكلة ليست في البرنامج
المشكلة أنهم استضافوا ضيفاً من هونج كونج الصينيه وقد اتضح أنه موهوب بالغناء والتمثيل وبعد أن قام بغناء أغنيةً ، قام بخلع ملابسه ليفاجئ الجمهور بإرتدائه ملابس عربية تحتها ( الثوب والشماغ ) ويمسك ببندقية بلاستيكية ووجهها مباشرةً إلى مذيع البرنامج ليهاجهمه ممثلاً بذلك رجلاً مسلماً يحاول القتل ..


فماذا حدث ؟؟؟

يقول كاتب المقال البريطاني :

- هل بقي البرنامج يبث حتى انتهائه وهو لايزال في بدايته ..؟- هل ضحك الجميع وصفق لمهارات الرجل ..؟

بالتأكيد هذه الأشياء ستحدث في بلادي وبعض البلدان المجاورة ولا أخفيكم أنني رأيتها في بلاد المسلمين ..
ولكن ماحدث بعد ظهور الرجل بالبرنامج هو:

1 - قطع بث القناة بأكملها من الأقمار الصناعية!!
2 - وبعد 7 دقائق ظهر رجل أنيق جالساً على كرسي من الجلد الفاخر وطاولة عليها مفرش أبيض منمق..يعتذر بلهجة رسمية صارمة عما حدث وانهم مخطئون وسوف يصلحون هذا الخطأ.. إتضح فيما بعد أنهوزير الإعلام الكوري يعتذر للمسلمينكافة عن هذا الخطأ وألقى باللوم على ثقافة الضيف القليلة تجاه الديانة الإسلامية أما اعتذاره الثاني فقد وجهه للمملكة العربية السعودية لإستخدامهم زيهم بشكل غير لائق ..
في سبع دقائق إستطاع الوزير أن يعقد إجتماعاً طارئاً و يسن القوانين ويضع العقوبات اللازمة لحل هذه المشكلة الكبيرة في رأيه .. فقد وجه الإتهامات التالية :
1- أنه تصرف بشع ..
2-إتهام لشرف المسلمين..
3-أن الجهال سيصدقون ذلك..
4- إستخدام الزي السعودي في موقف سيء
5- مظهر من مظاهر العنف حيث أن البرنامج عائلي ويشاهده الأطفال من السابعه ومافوق.

أما عن العقوبات الموجهه ، فقد اتخذت بحذر شديد وهي :

1- إيقاف البرنامج من البث لمدة شهرين متواصلين .
2- إيقاف القناة لمدة 3 أيام متواصله .
3- تسفير الضيف بعد حبس48 ساعه.

القناة بثت رسالة اعتذار طوال الثلاثة ايام ( مدة إيقافها ) ووضعت نسخه على موقعها الالكتروني ونسخه في موقع البرنامج..

الغريب هنا ليس تصرف القناة الكورية بل كاتب المقال فهو بريطاني الجنسية غير مسلم فهو يرى ويتعجب أنهم فعلوا كل هذه الأشياء لمجرد لقطة عفوية من الضيف وليست متقصدة من البرنامج... بينما هنالك الكثير من المسلسلات العربية والإسلامية التي تسخر من المسلمين أنفسهم ، والمسلمون يضحكون على أنفسهم ويسخرون من أنفسهم وإن أنتقدوا ذلك فلن يفعلوا شيئا"
منقولة كما هى من على الانترنت http://alramtha.net/index.php/gust/27225.html

اعتقد انه ابلغ رد اخى الكريم 
هذا هو الفارق الحضارى الذى اتكلم عنه مع تحياتى


----------



## essa2000eg (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
project-management-prepcast 

هذا الموقع يعطيك شهادة الحضور 36 ساعة تدريب معتمدة ويعطيك محاضرات فيديو كاملة ممتازة ولقد شاهدتها وساعدتنى كثيرا فى الجتياز الاختبار فيمكن الاستغناء عن الحضور فى مركز تدريب فقط المذاكرة بالبيت والتسجيل فى مركز الخليج فرع النساء شارع العليا العام خلف بنك سامبا 

واهم المراجع الاخرى هى ريتا 6 وبرنامج الاسئلة وكتاب Headfirst2009
وموجودين بالمنتدى فى اكثر من موضوع واهم شى هو حل اسئلة كثيرة جدا على الاقل حل 15 نموذج للامتحان حيث ان الاسئلة خادعة جدا ومركبة والوقت محدود ويحتاج تركيز
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## العبقرية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

essa2000eg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> project-management-prepcast
> 
> هذا الموقع يعطيك شهادة الحضور 36 ساعة تدريب معتمدة ويعطيك محاضرات فيديو كاملة ممتازة ولقد شاهدتها وساعدتنى كثيرا فى الجتياز الاختبار فيمكن الاستغناء عن الحضور فى مركز تدريب فقط المذاكرة بالبيت والتسجيل فى مركز الخليج فرع النساء شارع العليا العام خلف بنك سامبا
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا يا بشمهندس وسوف اشتريها باذن الله شكرا
وهل التسجيل يكون للامتحان فقط ام لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكرا


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 أكتوبر 2011)

أختي الكريمة يوجد أيضا مركز ساك للتدريب وهو يدرس الدورة فى شمال وشرق الرياض وقد تدربت فيه العام السابق وحصلت على الشهادة بفضل الله


----------



## essa2000eg (29 أكتوبر 2011)

التسجيل يكون لللاختبار فقط 
امتحان pmp
يكون عن طريق شركة دولية اسمها برمتيك وهى متخصصة فى عقد الاختبارات للعديد من المجالات الطبية والهندسية وخلافه

ووكيل برومتيك فى السعودية والمكان الوحيد المعتمد هو مركز نيوهورايزن العليا - سيدات 

العنوان خلف مكتبة جرير، شارع العليا العام هاتف + 966 1 4628393


----------



## antary (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يمكن الدراسة فى الرياض أو أى مدينة أخرى من خلال دورات حية على الإنترنت 
الدراسة تفاعلية بالصوت والصور الخاصة بالتدريب والأسئلة
الدراسة والشرح خليط بين اللغة العربية والإنجليزية
يمكن الدخول على هذا الموقع للتسجيل والإستفسار
www.enmatecs.com
الكورسات ممتازة ويمكن إعادة الشرح المسجل لمرات عديدة


----------



## nawalid6 (30 يناير 2013)

هل اخذتي ال pmp?
الان جمعية المهندسين المصريين بالرياض تنظم الدورة وهناك فرصة للمهندسات


----------

